
Corona – 1.5 Social Distancing App – works? - re2005
https://onepointfive.app/
======
Entjoe
Very effective tool in this crisis. I use it in the supermarkt mostly. The
design is simple, just like the user interface, and that is fitting in regards
to the function of the app.

